# A little paint sure improved her looks



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

I'm just starting in regular G gauge and with what I could spend the Bachmann sets worked for me. Siince I have the skill, I dismantled model and repainted plain green toylike model's boiler jacket and stack (this stack looks like the kind that was jacketed with iron just like boiler), black pilot, and black cylinders, with spray cans as with my health right now just can't concentrate enough to airbrush. Krylon Hunter Green gloss is pretty close. Satin Hunter Green not quite blue enough.













Don't know if it is strictly prototypical, but it looks like it could be seen to be. And that's good enough for me  


Note that boiler jacketing extends all the way back to backhead on real locos like this - don't really want to bake engineers any more than necessary. 


Painted molded on details on backhead what I have seen and also imagined to be more or less correct colors/materials. 


Even with my sig line being what it is, the line to injector and injector were also painted. Plus am going to eventually add air piping; lubricator piping; and cylinder cocks. Drilled all the holes while model was dismantled. 


Also scraped white paint off tires - in my eyes that _really_ clashed with this color scheme. 


Now, compare to out-of-box starting point











With new paint, original rather toy-ish looking locomotive appears to be have more mass.

I am quite pleased with how it came out.
Something that fit my budget and I could also enjoy spiffing up.


----------



## AzRob (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I mentioned this on one of your posts over at LSC, but you might consider using Testors (Model Masters) "Buffable metalizer" paints for the boiler. They're spray paints that you can buff once dry to a very realistic metal appearance. The airplane guys swear by them (which is how I got turned on to them.) I use the "gunmetal" shade, which looks very much like the plannished iron boiler jackets of the 1880s (heck, up to 1920 they were still being used). 



















It gets away from the speckled look typical of most metalic spray paints, and as shown in the 2nd photos, reflects the blue of the sky quite nicely. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin 

Great tip on that Testor's paint. Yours looks great. Your description the speckled look from conventional metalics is so true. Thanks


----------

